# Blinds and Shutters



## H man (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi 
New to the site as thinking about moving to Spain.
I run a successful blind and shutter business in the uk and was wondering if there would be much demand for blinds and shutters in Spain and if so which areas would be best. I have specialized in high end electric and conservatory blinds but do all blinds in general.
Any advise welcome.
Cheers
H


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Most houses have external shutters in Spain, but that means tghere are many companies supplying them. I think it would be a lot of existing competition. High end stuff maybe quite difficult because of the crisis in Spain



Jo xxx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

H man said:


> Hi
> New to the site as thinking about moving to Spain.
> I run a successful blind and shutter business in the uk and was wondering if there would be much demand for blinds and shutters in Spain and if so which areas would be best. I have specialized in high end electric and conservatory blinds but do all blinds in general.
> Any advise welcome.
> ...


Unless there are areas where there are high populations of 'expats', maybe urbanisations, you do not tend see many conservatories here. Glass curtaining is sometimes used so if you could adapt your product you may have some takers? You see quite a few glass curtains in the holiday blocks on the coast.

There are a lot of toldos (blinds) and persianas (shutters) dealers here.

Good luck and do your research well..........:ranger:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I only know of one conservatory in our area and it is unused throughout much of the year because it is far too hot to go into. Literally hundreds of blinds and persiana companies around here as well as glass curtain companies. Just do a google search for glass curtains in the Costa del Sol for example...


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Your best bet I would think would be to run your UK business from Spain, if possible, then you have the best of both worlds. Then, as time goes by and you get used to your surroundings and what the competition is like, you might want to start to make inroads in Spain, possibly with an adapted product or even with what you deal with already. I would have thought there was much less risk that way.

As for high end products, to be honest, despite the bad financial times, there are still plenty of well off people about. Sure, the working class and the poor are getting squeezed, but those who are affluent still buy their high end cars and houses and possessions, so if you have a market in the UK, there's every chance that there will be a market in Spain. Whether you can tap into it is a different matter.


----------

